# Riverhawk B60, Gheenoe LT 25, or Towee?????



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

Look into Shawnee/Supreme. http://supremeboats.com/


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I have extensively. Best friend has a 20' Supreme and it's a Lexus. But i fish solo often and just dont want a boat that long for when I go.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I have a B60 Kingfisher and I really appreciate the stability, shallow draft and, the size of the front deck. This feature makes for a good platform for fly fishing. My biggest complaints are that the manufacturer claims the rod tubes will accommodate 9' fly rods but they don't; the tubes stop at the forward bulkhead. So, I am going to cut holes in the bulkhead and insert new tubes. Secondly, when polling across or quartering any wave action there is quite a bit of hull slap. Also, the forward hatch can catch fly line so I lay a towel or bath mat over it to prevent this from happening. In comparison, I've fished on a 15'4 Highsider as well as an LT 15 and neither had the room or the stability of the B60. But this wouldn't keep me from considering them in the future.

I don't feel there is any difference in build quality as both Riverhawk and Gheenoe are essentially low to mid budget boats using similar materials and build processes. Basically, you get what you pay for and don't expect much more.


----------



## Gsoloway (May 15, 2012)

I have had 3 Gheenoes. I would buy another. They are good boats. I have never been in a Riverhawk. 

Now, having said that... I just ordered a Towee last week. I have been following them for some time.  I went to the factory and saw how they are made. I like every thing about them but there are several features that I really liked. 1) The rod trays on the sides. I have broken several rods in my Gheenoe. 2) the flat floor in both the cockpit area and forward of the front seat. 3) I like the extra free board. It might be a problem in the wind but I don't think it will be an issue. I am willing to take that chance given the faster waters I fish in. There are a lot of other features that sort of melt into the boat and you have to pay attention to see them, like the way the transom is built. When you focus on it you go... "whoa now that's a transom!"  the way the rod storage is built into the boat you realize they are like two "I beams" built into the sides of the boat. The bow cap is crazy big and strong. There is room for a bow mount trolling motor and for me to stand up there and fish.  Maybe I am overly enthusiastic, but I have a lot of experience with micro skiffs, inflatables and boats in general. I will know after my first trip if a Towee is as good as I think it is. I will post some pictures when I get it.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I have limited experience with the models you're looking at, but made a decision to order a Towee recently. I was really interested in getting a skiff that could draft very shallow, cross rough water, and be tough enough to hit the oysters that I'm going to hit (so note I'm not fishing the same types of water that it sounds like you are). I never saw a B60 or other riverhawk models, and fished in my friend's 15'4 Gheenoe (though it seems the Lt25 is a more fair comp given size/price). I water tested a Towee up near Atlanta, and thought it was exceptionally stable and roomy for a small skiff. I went with the Towee without testing the LT because I liked the its performance (draft, handles chop) and build (freeboard, storage along the sides, single piece hull, no wood, apparently very solid transom), and the base price was similar. I'm not saying anything bad about gheenoes or riverhawks, or even that the way I made my decision was the best, just telling you what I did. After I get the boat I assume I'll be able to provide more useful feedback.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there anyone here who has actually fished/operated both a Towee AND either the B60 or LT 25 to compare interior space, storage, and mobility to mover around while fishing??? Thx


----------

